# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] مشروع مربح لا يحتاج الي راس مال

## سحابة

[COLOR="Red"]هل سمعت عن شركات البيع المباشر في مصر
باختصار هناك نوعين من الربح في هذا المجال
1 - ربح مباشر وذلك بعمل عضوية في الشركة والحصول علي رقم كود وكتالوج مصور به جميع منتجات الشركة بسعر يزيد حوالي 25% عن السعر الذي تشتري به من الشركة (هذه الـ25% تمثل نسبة الربح المباشر الذي تحصل عليه عند بيع منتجات الشركة لاقاربك واصحابك وزملاءك او تمثل نسبة الوفر الذي تحصل عليه اذا استخدمت هذه المنتجات استخدام شخصي) هذا بالاضافة الي الهدايا التي تحصل عليها من الشركة عند عمل كل طلبية

2- ربح غير مباشر :-
وهذا هو الاهم لانه يصل لالاف الجنيهات وذلك اذا قمت بادخال اعضاء الي الشركة واقنعتهم بادخال اعضاء عن طريقهم وهكذا الي ما لا نهاية فتصبح انت في البداية قائد لمجموعة اعضاء ثم قائد لمجموعة قادة وفي نهاية كل شهر تحصل انت علي نسبة من مشتريات جميع الاعضاء اللي دخلوا عن طريقك واللي دخلوا عن طريق اعضاءك واعضاء اعضاءك وهكذا وكلما زادت مشتريات الشجرة زادت النسبة التي تحصل عليها انت والقادة اللي تحتك   [/COLOR]
منتظر رايكم في المشروع____________________________________________
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واكفنا بفضلك عمن سواك

----------


## اسكندرانى

بصراحه 
انا شفت ناس كتير بتعمل كده وبتشترك فى الشركات دى 
ويعملو  وحفلات  وتجمعات وتدريب وكتالوجات 
الاهم بقى 
ان كل المعروضات اغلى من مثيلاتها فى السوق 
ومعظم المشتركات فى هذه الشركات هم البنات 
برضوا ليه معرفش 
هل هى حقيقه ام خدعة 
لكن تجربة الشركة الصينيه 
اثبتت ان هناك لعبة التلات ورقات

----------


## سحابة

> بصراحه 
> انا شفت ناس كتير بتعمل كده وبتشترك فى الشركات دى 
> ويعملو  وحفلات  وتجمعات وتدريب وكتالوجات 
> الاهم بقى 
> ان كل المعروضات اغلى من مثيلاتها فى السوق 
> ومعظم المشتركات فى هذه الشركات هم البنات 
> برضوا ليه معرفش 
> هل هى حقيقه ام خدعة 
> لكن تجربة الشركة الصينيه 
> اثبتت ان هناك لعبة التلات ورقات


مرحبا بالاسكندراني وشكرا علي مرورك وعندي بعض التعليقات علي مشاركتك وهي ان هناك فعلا شركات كثير في هذا المجال ومعظمها اسعارها اغلي من السوق وانا تقريبا اشتركت في كل هذه الشركات ولكن توصلت الي 
شركة عالجت هذه المشكلة واسعارها مقاربة لاسعار السوق رغم ارتفاع جودة منتجاتها التي نافست المنتجات المستوردة
اما بالنسبة لان معظم المشتركين في هذا الموضوع من البنات فده كمان صحيح ان معظم الاعضاء من البنات لكن اوصل لك معلومة اخري وهي ان معظم القادة في هذه الشركات من الرجال وهم يحققون نجاحات اكثر من البنات ليه انا بقي اللي مش عارفة 
يمكن لان الرجالة بيحبوا القيادة والادارة اكثر

اما بالنسبة لتجربة الشركة الصينية التي اثبتت ان هناك لعبة ثلاث ورقات فانا اولا لم اسمع عن هذه الشركة الصينية ولا اعرف لماذا تقول ان هناك لعبة ثلاث ورقات ارجو التوضيح اكثر لان كل الشركات الي اعرفها مفيش فيها حاجة من دي لكني لجأت الي الشركة اللي انا فيها حاليا بسبب جودة المنتجات واعتدال الاسعار كما ان اصحاب هذه الشركة ناس متدينة جدا يكفي انهم يكتبون تحت صفحة المكياج زينة المرأة في بيتها حتي لا يحملوا وزر من تضع المنتجات دي خارج المنزل واول هدية تقدمها الشركة لمن يتفوق فيها هي رحلة عمرة  ولو في اي شبهه في اي شركة ماكانش الاعضاء استمروا في هذه الشركات الموجود في مصر من اكثر من 10 سنوات

وفي الختام شكرا علي مشاركتك مره اخري ومنتظره منك توضيح اكثر بخصوص الشركة الصينية

----------


## سحابة

اعتذر عن نشر هذا الموضوع فمنذ دقائق قرأت علي المنتدي فتوي تقول ان طريقة العمل الشبكي حرام رغم انني سألت سابقا احد الشيوخ وقال انها حلال وبناء عليه استمريت فيها ولكني اقتنعت باسباب الفتوي التي قرأتها علي صفحة المنتدي جزي الله ناقلها خيرا لذا فسوف اتوقف ان شاء الله عن العمل بها علي الاقل اتقاء للشبهات واعتذر مرة اخري

----------


## اسكندرانى

شكرا لك اختى الكريمة 
سموحه 
وقبل اعتذارك واضح من كلماتك  الصدق فى كل ما كتبتيه 
وصدقك هو الذى جعلك تقدمين اعتذارك 
فلك الشكر 
دمتى بخير 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread71899.html

----------


## محمد غباشى

شكرا لكى الاخت العزيزة سحابة على الموضوع الجاد والعملى دة وشكرا على الامانة والصدق فى القول وننتظر المذيدمن الموضوعات الجادة منك

----------


## اسامة52

والله ممكن أسماء الشركات دي؟

----------


## مسترسامح

حلو قوي........................برافو

----------


## محمد محسن محمود

السيد المحترم/  مستر سامح
ان هذه العملية نصب حيث تم تنفيذ هذه التجربة في مصر من قبل وبعد اشتراك العديد
من الناس قامت الشركة بالتصفية ونصبت على الناس وللأسف كان لي اصدقاء في 
هذا الموضوع  والله المستعان   وشكرا

----------


## احمد الليثى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
بداية هذه المشاريع هى من الناحية الدينية حرام ، ويمكن الرجوع للفتاوى الخاصة بالتجارة عبر النت، لان هذه الشركات تبيع السلع بمبالغ مبالغة عن قيمتها الحقيقية هذا بالاضافة الى شراء سلع لايحتاجها الانسان  ولكن فقط من اجل ادراج اعضاء جدد للحصول على العمولة المحددة ، وكثير من المشتركين لايكملوا وبالتالى العائد يكون لصالح هذه الشركات دون بذل ادنى مجهود من تجاهم ، ومن ضمن هذه الشركات كويست نت ويمكن البحث عنها عن مشروعيتها من الناحية الدينية.
ونتمنى الا ننساق وراء الاوهام وعلينا اولا ابتغاء مرضات وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى فى جميع اعمالنا ثم الاجتهاد ، ووفقنا الله جميعا الى مايحبه ويرضى.
                                                                           احمد الليثى

----------

